# Ireland to budapest...for my first trip!



## edelc (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this forum (obviously!) I bought a small van, Nissan delivery, that has been converted into the smallest MH in the world. My daughter (15) and I will be travelling to the szegit festival in budapest. Arriving in Cherbourg on the 14 July and back to Ireland on the 24 August. 

So far we have the loosest of itineraries, mostly we have just decided what countries we plan to travel through...france, switzerland, austria, italy, slovenia, croatia and then back to Budapest, the festival is the 8-16 of August and then we have about a week to drive home. Any advice anyone has to offer for us newbies, would be greatfully received. I am hoping to combine a bit of wilding, aires (just learned about them today from reading this website!) and regular campsites. 

I am a lecturer by profession, so it makes things a lot easier in terms of holidays, plenty of time to meander through europe, we are going to stay off motorways as much as we can and take the back roads, see the little villages, we are not worried about ticking off all the big tourist sites, we just want to get a feel for the country, meet some of the people and sit in the sun and watch the world go by. 

If any of you are likely to be on the road, look out for our van, its a little white one with a winged heart tattooed on the front, she is called rosita the wonder van...nothing like a bit of whimsy to make me smile..there is a little detail about her here.. my tiny exterior/interior decorating project, smallest RV in the world - HOME SWEET HOME (hope its Ok to post a link to another forum) 

as you can see..small!..but big enough to have an extra cuppa for you, should you meet us on the way. 

Edel


----------



## Captain (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome to the site Edel 

I like Rosita, compact and bijou! I have seen smaller but as long as it serves your purpose who cares? I'm sure you and your daughter will have a smashing summer!


----------



## hkp57 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi Edel,
          Sounds like a challenging trip, make the most of it.......................



I am just jealous lol


----------



## vanmandan (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome Edel,..... I always recommend MagBaz Travels to newbies heading anywhere in Europe. Barry & Margaret are a couple of retired
lecturers who've been traveling full time for the past 13 years. Check out the 
" Countries" section for ideas on where to stay. Hope your trip goes well.
Happy Trails, VanManDan.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi Edel and a huge welcome to the site. Your trip sounds as though it is a trip of a lifetime, hope all goes well for you and your daughter. Take some pics of your travels a keep a diary so when you get bag you can blog it on site.

Guernsey Donkey.

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## winchman (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome, I love self built budget vans, I would love to do one but just dont have any spare time


----------



## edelc (Jun 22, 2010)

wow, what a friendly bunch, thanks so much for the welcome. 

We will be taking lots and lots of pictures! I have to confess to being a little intimidated by it, but I reckon once we get on the road we will be fine!

vanmandam thanks for that link, there is a lot of useful info on there.


----------



## snowthunder (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Edel, sounds like a fantastic trip, & camper rooks. When in Slovenia, make sure u visit Ljubljana, gr8 campsite 2km frm town centre, buses every 15min.... lovely restaurant, "AS", beautiful small, friendly town. "veronica decides 2 die" book based here. If there, U MUST VISIT LAKE BLED, about 30km away. OMG!!! 
Austria, seeboden was lovely, loads of wildcamping, and Also gr8 campsite bside the massive lake. Ive never camped in Budapest, but have been there twice, very nice city, & ive met people who say there is a gr8 campsite there.
As for france, which route r u taking? mite b able 2 meet up? Im off there this sat.
I dont think croatia is ready for campers yet! Found it very unwelcoming, and VERY expensive for basic camping!!!
Oh, dont 4get ur "vingette" if u even go 1km on motorway in A,CH, SLV!!!


----------



## activecampers (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi
We did Budapest n back before Christmas, so our info and/or GPS points for wild camping spots may be of use.
See Review of Germany, Austria and Hungary Trip for the start and the links at the bottom of the page will give you details.  Also GPS points on resources menu.
Enjoy!


----------

